# Maine Cubers (cubers near Maine)



## channingcubes (Jan 16, 2016)

I know there isn't a lot of people from Maine that cube but I'm looking to form maybe like a Skype group or something. I think we could maybe combine people from New Hampshire, Massachusetts and then all meet up at a comp some day. I know cubing is a lot better with friends.


----------



## RWL (Jun 3, 2016)

I am from central Maine. I don`t have a skype but i have google hangouts.


----------

